# Here's a tweak from Danny Richie



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Found this surfing, seems like if you are building a set of speakers or just into modding, might be an interesting project.

http://gr-research.com/electracabletubeconnectors.aspx

Anybody tried these?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

At a price of $59.00 I think I will stick with my standard gold plated connectors.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Interesting. Here is my question. If you can "hear" the sound of your music going through a "big bolt" or whatever hardware your current connector uses, might you also be able to "hear" it bouncing around the unfilled space inside the cavity beyond the crimps in this connector?

Seems a little expensive for what it buys you.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It is pricey, though I haven't checked the price of standard connections. I bet with a little ingenuity, one could figure out a simple way to build a reasonable system that does the same thing. $50 is a bit hard to swallow. Mostly found it interesting that Danny was touting these as a genuine improvement. He has always been a reputable, stand-up kinda guy.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Tonto said:


> It is pricey, though I haven't checked the price of standard connections. I bet with a little ingenuity, one could figure out a simple way to build a reasonable system that does the same thing. $50 is a bit hard to swallow. Mostly found it interesting that Danny was touting these as a genuine improvement. He has always been a reputable, stand-up kinda guy.


I must say that his claims that the benefit is from having the two speaker cables almost touching is a bit extreme as they are not firmly connected to the connectors except further back at the crimp point.
Even if the cable is physically hard up against the end of the tube I would expect to see oxidation of the cable over time.
Having said that, I don't doubt his claim that they are better than using standard banana connectors which can lose their springiness over time with multiple insertions.
Just my 2c


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I did not even notice the title of the thread before. We gotta remember to keep using our heads, regardless what we are told by people in the know. It looks like an OK connector, but nothing special, and $50? - really not seeing that.


----------

